# "False Fronts" Winners' Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 25, 2018)

With so many excellent pieces to choose from, this month's competition was fierce and has resulted in a tie. Kindly slam those palms together and assist us in celebrating our two victors, *Firemajic* for her entry *There ARE Monsters in Fairytales...*, and *ned* for his entry *Respect*.

Both winners will receive this month's Laureate and will together decide upon our next prompt unless one of them decides to politely abstain and forces the daunting responsibility upon the other. If you all duel it out, winner cleans up the blood. No exceptions.


Oh boy, oh boy, you both created compelling pieces which stuck with me long after reading. Post read haunting is always a sign of excellence. I voted for both of you. Well earned you guys, infinite congrats!


----------



## Pelwrath (Feb 25, 2018)

:cheerful: :applause::applause: Awesome poems from both of you, Fire and ned. Exceedingly deserved accolades on your win!  As for the rest, a tremendous batch of very well written poems, you all did a great job.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 26, 2018)

Well-wrought win, both of y'all.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 26, 2018)

Well deserved, Fire & ned, congratulations.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 26, 2018)

Ned,  we really have to stop meeting like this...  Congratulations!


----------



## Darren White (Feb 26, 2018)

Both of you, congratulations. REALLY can't have you two take over FoB LOL


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 26, 2018)

Two excellent poems -as were most of them this month.  Good work, both of you.


----------



## sas (Feb 26, 2018)

Applause and bow! I'd curtesy but that's too cutesy for me. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations you two!!!


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats to both of you.  Nice to vote for a winner.


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations both! :applouse:

The standard of this competition just gets higher. Well done everyone!


----------



## ned (Feb 26, 2018)

thank you all - and congratulations to Fire, hands across the water....

phew! that was a close one - just 1 point between 5 poems!

and thank you to CD for hosting.......................................Ned


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 27, 2018)

Two extraordinary poets - lovely well crafted poetry


----------

